# 109 Down...



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 16, 2005)

If you follow the international warbird scene at all you may be familiar with 'Red 7', the Bf 109G-4 (actually a converted Buchon) which was restored to airworthy condition fairly recently. If you haven't seen this beauty, here she is...






Image source/credit: unknown web

Unfortunately, she crashed yesterday... pilot is okay...

*Bruchlandung der alten 'Me 109'* (Crash landing of the old ' ME 109 ')

*30.000 Arbeitstunden Restauration in Trümmern* (30,000 work hours of restoration in rubble)

If you don't know German you can use an online translator such as *Babel Fish* to read the article.


Fade to Black...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2005)

Shame to see that happened but at least the pilot was OK.

Note: the picture doesnt appear


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

I see it fine. Nice pic. Damn shame about the crash though.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

A real shame. Good thing the pilot is okay but still - it's always sad to lose a warbird.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2005)

Nope still dont see it in Firefox or IE


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2005)

AHHHHH! that totally sucks! It's good the pilot ok, OK but my god a restored G-4 gone!

There was an Emil flying in California prior to my departure in the spring of 2003. I saw "white 14" fly in Mojave - and supposedly Hans Joaquin Marselle flew it!

Evan - if you read this, has it ever gone into Camarillo?


----------



## Erich (Jul 16, 2005)

I saw marseille's 109E several years ago over Chino. Great experience and then first hand close-up of the unit.

The 109G-4 Merlin enigne seized and the pilot took it down or tried to but it was not pilot error as originally thought....sad shame


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 17, 2005)

Crap! I hate it when we lose old warbirds. Still, lucky 'bout the pilot..


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 17, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> There was an Emil flying in California prior to my departure in the spring of 2003. I saw "white 14" fly in Mojave - and supposedly Hans Joaquin Marselle flew it!


That ship is now part of 'The Russell Group' and is hangared in Niagara Falls, Ontario about 30-40 minutes away from me...

More info about the Russell Group HERE...


Here's a few shots a pal of mine took at the Russell Group Show last month...

















You can see some more shots of 'White 14' at the following links...

*Russell Air Group Show - 3 June 2005*
*Bf109E-4 W.Nr 3579*

The second link also has three videos.


Fade to Black...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

Beautiful pics! 
I saw Ed Russell's Spitfire Mk.IX and the Hurricane at an airshow a long time ago.


----------



## trackend (Jul 17, 2005)

Super snaps BW very rare planes


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2005)

Man, I hate to see that happen. Thank god the pilot is okay. I don't know if we have had a 109 visit Camarillo in the last few years, but I haven't seen one there in about 6 years or so. I did see one at Van Nuys, back when they used to actually _fly_ at that show. It's like Hawthorne now, just a bunch of static displays.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep - that's it! It was at Mojave for a long time, when the museum's restoration hangar was there I used to walk over there all the time and watch the progress as I worked just down the ramp. When it flew it always seemed they were real cautiose with it. Mojave airport was always really windy (30 - 40 mph common wind speeds) so they only flew it on calm days.


----------

